# ROK vs Russia?



## Brill (Jul 23, 2019)

Seriously, who shoots at an A-50 Mainstay?

S Korea fires warning shots at Russian aircraft


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 23, 2019)

Just saw this on FR24...


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 24, 2019)

lindy said:


> Seriously, who shoots at an A-50 Mainstay?
> 
> S Korea fires warning shots at Russian aircraft


Well, they weren't actually shooting AT it.  But I say good on them for having a pair.  Russia and China are doing all kinds of flexing right now to see what boundaries they can push.  It can't go unchecked.


----------

